# Do/did you work while attending college?



## ClassicGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

I do ... right now. My work is screwing me over so much. :scared: And on top of that, they don't seem to understand that I need time to study. It's just not working, blah.

I'm thinking about next semester not working .. or just having a weekend job. I have financial aide .. I actually get back over $500 per semester so it's not like I have to work to pay my tuition. I actually want to take like 15 hours next semester ... so anxious to get college over with - and i want to focus on school completely.

I don't have many bills .. I bought a computer last yr and I'm paying that off ... shouldn't be too much longer. I'll have my credit card paid off after I get paid this week. And then, if I work thru the semester and/or the summer, I can save money so I won't be completely broke.

I'm wondering if this is feasible. Yeah.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 22, 2006)

I do work and luckily I have a very flexible job but it doesnt really pay much so im thinking of quitting. My issue with school and work is that its hard for me to find a job that can work with my school schedule.


----------



## braidey (Mar 23, 2006)

I worked through college, but I had a job located on campus. I was off on weekends and holidays. Maybe you could find a job located on campus, because they will work around your school schedule. I don't know if I would depend on financial aid, because anything could happen with that. Having extra cash won't hurt either, who knows what kind of extra expenses can occur.


----------



## iloveparis (Mar 23, 2006)

I think so....good luck

I worked when I was in university, and it was such a drag!!!! I didn't start until my second year, and I noticed the big difference in my marks when I did start work


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the first time I went to college, I was the person who made the schedule out for my department, so that was handy. The second time I tried to continue on I had 3 little ones so I could only do night school and during the day 1 was at school and 2 were still at home. That sucked. I could not study but still managed to pull of A's somehow. This is my third and final time to go back, All three are in school and I work 1-2 days a week. It will never be perfect (already passed that timing which would have been when I still lived at home with parents and wouldn't have had to work) so I just suck it up and deal. It is hard, and I can only go part time, but I am pulling off A's so I am happy.


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm in college right now. I work for MAC. I used to work 20-30 hours a week, it fluctuated but mostly around 25. It was hard b/c I had to go to work straight after I got out of school and I worked EVERY SINGLE weekend. I just recently put my 2 weeks in and now I only work every other weekend or just for big events. Things are so much better now that I have done that. I won't have as much spending money as I'd like, but I only have 1 more year left until I graduate and I will make WAY more money with my new career.

So, I think you made the right decision. You will make more money in the long run with your career after you graduate than you do now. Your job that screws you over isn't even worth the hassle. Good luck w/everything and I hope it all works out for you! :icon_smil


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 23, 2006)

I worked all through out my years at college.. but I only took 12 credits a semister.. never any more.

I worked in a bank and when the lobby closed I could do my homework if I needed to.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 24, 2006)

I also worked the entire time I was in college. If I didn't work, I wouldn't have money to pay for college!

I went to school during the day and I worked at night. I look back now and don't know how I did it, but I did.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2006)

Same here. I worked part time and went to night school and got my degree. It took me FOREVER (and I mean "forever") but I did it.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 24, 2006)

How many hours are you working? If too many why don't you just cut back on your work hours? Luckily my office job is super flexible with my school shceadule. I work part time and do school full time.


----------



## Mina (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Becksabee, Welcome to MUT

I feel you what you going thru, I used to be full time student and work part time as a work study. Now since iam done in a week am doing full time job and part time study. There are lot of privilage if you work in the college. Cause they let you study if nothing to do. I don't about any other colleges but as far as i know they do. You just have to think which one is priority for you work or class. then decide which one you should do full time and part time. then i think it should help you out manage your hours for your work and study time. I hope this is help you out. All the very best to you. :icon_smil


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 25, 2006)

If you put down a full financial/savings plan...you could easily make enough money through the summer to take you through the next semester. Just be sure to stick with your budget. Another thing you can do is work "seasonal" shifts.

There are also lots of companies who treat their college students well. I worked for the Self-Reliance Foundation while I was in college. It was on-campus work, we were paid fair, decent hours and as any on-campus work knew, school came first and foremost. Your hours were scheduled around you and your school work. You may want to look into that. You may only earn the minimum wage, but you'll have people who understand what you are there for.

Good luck!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2006)

I was a teaching assistant at my school but that was it. I was a double major in Math and Computer Science and I had no time for a job -- I spent all evening, every evening, and most of each weekend working on homework and projects! And when I went on to get a graduate degree in Computer Science I had even more homework and more work to do as a teaching assistant ..... So I just stuck to summer internships!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 25, 2006)

I did work full time at the post office while going to school full time and it was extremely hard. So if you don't have to work and you can just go to school I say go for it. That will be less stress on you!:icon_chee


----------



## Annia (Mar 26, 2006)

I absolutely hate it!! I have a job and go to school. During spring break I was supposed to do homework. Now since my supervisors know its spring break they decided to make me work extra. I had no time to study at all. Pisses me off. The pay is good at work and they accomodate by letting me pick my hours but only giving me a certain amount of choices.

I also have no choice at all if i want to work or not during school. I am an orphan so can't get any help with out putting 100% effort in, which is hard to do it drains a lot out of me. I got a scholarship for one semester once and it was just too much trying. Plus I need work for when I am not in school. ITs hard finding temporary jobs that pay you well. So I am stuck with working through out the rest of my school years.

Bleh :wacko:


----------



## RoaryKennedy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Becks!

I worked full-time all through college too--on top of taking full-time credits, which I had to do to maintain my scholarship. I didn't need to work to pay for college credits--just because I like to buy a lot of stuff! :laughno:

When I was in my junior year, the job that I was at decided that it wanted employees with more of a career focus--they started really enforcing sales quotas and stuff like that, and it was just too much to take when I was getting into my difficult classes that I needed to graduate. So, I found a different job in the same industry (I sold cell phones). The new job actually paid more, plus down time was allowed, so I could study while I was at work.

My last semester, I stopped working at a paying job so I could intern--I thought it was great! I only had to intern 20 hours a week, plus go to school--it was like being on vacation! The crappy thing is that after I graduated, it took me over three months to find a job again--and that was only a part-time job. About four months after I started the crappy part-time job, they fired me! But it ended up being great, because I spend the six long winter months (I live in Northern Minnesota) at home, collecting my bi-monthly unemployment check, catching up on all the stuff I missed when I was so busy balancing school and work, and then I found my job I have now. I've been here for 3 years and love it!

At any rate, it's tough to know what to do when you are trying to balance work and school. I say, if you don't need the money that badly and you are not being treated well at your job, leave! Life is too short, and college should not be for stressing yourself out and making yourself miserable! Have fun and enjoy yourself instead--get involved on campus, make new friends, slack off and just watch TV, focus on your schoolwork, etc. Once you graduate and go on to have a career and a family, you will find yourself wishing that you had taken the time to do those things! If you decide you would like to work, I would look into getting a new job where they are more flexible and more willing to support your educational goals.

Have a happy day!

Jen


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been working 30 hrs and I can get everything done, but not without getting totally stressed out a couple times a week. :scared: i asked for reduced hours and I got it for the most part, but some times in April I'll still be at 30. The problem is we're so short, the turnover rate is high (because most ppl get a paycut after 6 months) and my manager has so many hours to fill.

I pretty much decided to suck it up for now. There's only a month left of the semester and I can handle that. I'm going to work full-time during the summer (already ok'ed it with my boss) and so I'll be able to pay everything off and save a lot of money up.

So I'll get everything paid off, save up money so I'll have some, and then either not work during next semester or just have a weekend job. I'm also trying to make sure I get anything I would need in the next few months because i won't have much money later on.


----------

